# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از ریاضی به تجربی

## h.m2010

سلام 
من دیپلم ریاضی دارم می خوام برم پیش تجربی بخونم 
الان  بهم میگن مهلت ثبت نام تموم شده چی کار کنم

----------


## artim

> سلام 
> من دیپلم ریاضی دارم می خوام برم پیش تجربی بخونم 
> الان  بهم میگن مهت ثبت نام تموم شده چی کار کنم


تغییر رشته میخواید بدین؟
پیش رو نخوندین هنوز؟

----------


## h.m2010

> تغییر رشته میخواید بدین؟
> پیش رو نخوندین هنوز؟


 یعنی چی ؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> یعنی چی ؟؟؟


الان شما میخوای تغییر رشته بدی؟
ینی مدرک پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی نداری؟

----------


## h.m2010

> الان شما میخوای تغییر رشته بدی؟
> ینی پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی نداری؟


 نه دیگه دیپلم ریاضی دارم میخوام امتحان بدم  برای تغییر رشته میگن مهلت ثبت نام تموم شده

----------


## artim

> الان شما میخوای تغییر رشته بدی؟
> ینی مدرک پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی نداری؟


خب مهلت تمام شده نمیشه باید زودتر اقدام میکردی

----------


## h.m2010

> خب مهلت تمام شده نمیشه باید زودتر اقدام میکردی


 یعنی راه دیگه ای نیست مدرسه من رو پیچونده  اعصابم خورده

----------


## last shot

من یک چیز رو خوب میدونم برو اداره آموزش و پرورش و هر طور شده کارت رو انجام بده اونا حتما میتونن برات کاری بکنن.نشد نداره.

----------


## h.m2010

> من یک چیز رو خوب میدونم برو اداره آموزش و پرورش و هر طور شده کارت رو انجام بده اونا حتما میتونن برات کاری بکنن.نشد نداره.


 یعنی واقعا امکانش هست 
 من زنگ زدم  همشون یه مشت عوضی ان میگه من مسولش نیستم هیچ کس تا حالا این کارو نکرده 
دیر شده
 برام دعا کنید

----------


## lvloh3en

یه سر هم مدرسه ی آموزش از راه دور برو ببین چی می گن
اگر قبولی واست قطعیه(تو پیش دانشگاهی)
همین درساتو بخون
حسابان و درسای غیر مرتبطتو هم با یه نمره مینیممی قبول شی و زیست و بخونی کنکور تجربی بدی فرقه چنداانی هم به حالت نمی کنه

----------


## artim

> یعنی راه دیگه ای نیست مدرسه من رو پیچونده  اعصابم خورده


از اموزش پروش بپرس و مشکلت رو بگو

----------


## h.m2010

> یه سر هم مدرسه ی آموزش از راه دور برو ببین چی می گن
> اگر قبولی واست قطعیه(تو پیش دانشگاهی)
> همین درساتو بخون
> حسابان و درسای غیر مرتبطتو هم با یه نمره مینیممی قبول شی و زیست و بخونی کنکور تجربی بدی فرقه چنداانی هم به حالت نمی کنه


  چی فرق چندانی نمی کنه
 حسابان چیه ؟؟؟؟
 اگر برم پیش باسمبهتره 
 اداره  جواب  نمی ده

----------


## h.m2010

> از اموزش پروش بپرس و مشکلت رو بگو


 شما می دونی از راه دور می تونم برم یا نه چه جوریه ؟

----------


## artim

> چی فرق چندانی نمی کنه
>  حسابان چیه ؟؟؟؟
>  اگر برم پیش باسمبهتره 
>  اداره  جواب  نمی ده


بزنگ مرکز استان از اونجا بپرس مقطع متوسطه مرکز استان بزنگ بپرس

----------


## h.m2010

> بزنگ مرکز استان از اونجا بپرس مقطع متوسطه مرکز استان بزنگ بپرس


  الان معلوم نیست جواب بدن 
 میگن از راه دور باسه بزرگ سالاست

----------


## h.m2010

تا شنبه می خوام  با خبر بشم وقت ندارم

----------


## artim

> تا شنبه می خوام  با خبر بشم وقت ندارم


امروز که هیچ فردام هیچ میره تا شنبه
شنبه صبج بزنگ مرکز استان یا اگه نزدیکخ بهت و شهرستانی حضوری برو مرکز استان بگو جا موندم تا درستش کنن

----------


## h.m2010

> امروز که هیچ فردام هیچ میره تا شنبه
> شنبه صبج بزنگ مرکز استان یا اگه نزدیکخ بهت و شهرستانی حضوری برو مرکز استان بگو جا موندم تا درستش کنن


امکانش هست

----------


## artim

> امکانش هست


اگه بصورت کامپیوتری باشه و سیستم بسته شده باشه اگه اشنا داشته باشی واست باز میکنن سیستم رو اما اگه اینجور نباشه اره حل میکنن مشکلتو

----------


## par.rah

مگه نمیشه با مدرک پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> مگه نمیشه با مدرک پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد؟؟؟


ایشون میخواد از پیش تجربی باشه

----------


## par.rah

@1394
خب چرا با پیش ریاضی کنکور تجربی نمیدی؟؟؟

----------


## h.m2010

> @1394
> خب چرا با پیش ریاضی کنکور تجربی نمیدی؟؟؟


 سلام چون که اونوقت زمان کمتری دارم تا برای کنکور بخونم وباید بیشتر وقتم رو بزارم برای درس های ریاضی که به دردم هم نمی خوره

----------

